
Aleph Zero – Infinite Food for Thought - shablulman
http://alephz.com/gf19
======
latexr
I’ve picked an answer for the first question and was presented with:

> We know how you don't like to register in new sites, so we already created
> an account for you, and randomly assigned you a username and a temporary
> password.

Followed by a username and password, and a suggestion that I either give them
my email address so they can send me the details, or that I go to my new
profile page to edit them.

That shows a profound lack of understanding of why people don’t like making
accounts. Is there anyone who thinks “I really want another account on another
website, but they’re bothersome to create”? No! People who don’t want another
account simply _do not want another account_. Shoving one in my face makes it
worse, not better.

